# Urinal Extension



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought it was just a toilet seat but it appears to be custom made...


----------



## Growler (Apr 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I thought it was just a toilet seat but it appears to be custom made...


 Rough-in was probably done in a 2x4 wall and the 2" trap arm 90 protruded too far out of the wall with the flange on it.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I thought it was just a toilet seat but it appears to be custom made...


Well I'd give that guy a "A" plus for makiing the impossible, a working pretty neat looking job. That is good old American ingenuity.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We have a shop around here that will make you anything you want out of plastic. 

My buddy put a supercharger on his boat, and put a hood scoop on the motor compartment lid. He had them make up a spacer, to get more clearance in the scoop for the air filter. 

This option is good to keep in the back of your mind when you got a closet flange 3" up in the air.


----------



## Growler (Apr 1, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> We have a shop around here that will make you anything you want out of plastic.
> 
> My buddy put a supercharger on his boat, and put a hood scoop on the motor compartment lid. He had them make up a spacer, to get more clearance in the scoop for the air filter.
> 
> This option is good to keep in the back of your mind when you got a closet flange 3" up in the air.


I did a job a few years ago where all of the WC's (rear discharge Toto's) needed to be raised 4" to accommodate the HO's degenerative muscle disorder.

I shipped one of the WC's off to my Corian guy and had him make pedestals for all of them. Worked out really well.


----------

